# How do i set up a proxy server



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 22, 2008)

How do i do this? is there software that allows me to do this? I want to do it on a pc that has windows home server


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 22, 2008)

In the good old days there were things like wingate and sygate. Not sure what there is now apart now. You don't want a full ISA server for sure.

What exactly is the goal of a proxy anyway? If you wish to surf there are php/asp based solutions.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 22, 2008)

a friend of mine needs says he wants one to use, im assumining theyre blocking him at work or something


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 22, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> a friend of mine needs says he wants one to use, im assumining theyre blocking him at work or something



Well, I guess he wants to surf then, use some PHP applicaiton like PHProxy. Simplest solution.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 22, 2008)

dont forget to use encryption otherwise it would be a useless jesture that would get him in trouble, also make sure hes not gonna be doing anything illegal or anything else you wouldnt want done from your home [so when the fbi comes you can tell them he promised he wouldnt]


----------

